# Cute Cute Girls Wearing Cheongsam ~ 1970's vs Modern



## JohnKokWithAdSLR (Mar 28, 2011)

This is my second outdoor shoot ever with model, during this shooting I have used all my accumulated knowledge gained from foruming.

Well  my thoughts after shooting is that being outdoors has the advantage of being able to choose the background more freely compared to mall shots =P I really enjoyed myself

#1
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





#2
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




#3
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 #4
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




#5
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 #6
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C & C welcome, please be harsh as possible, I wish to learn

EXIF
#1 - 1/500, f3.2, ISO 1600, 50 mm 
#2 - 1/500, f3.2, ISO 1600, 50 mm
#3 - 1/160, f4.0, ISO 400, 50 mm
#4 - 1/250, f3.2, ISO 1600, 50 mm
#5 - 1/500, f3.2, ISO 1600, 50 mm
#6 - 1/250, f5.0, ISO 400, 50 mm


Sorry about the small pictures, got _bigger ones here_


Background Setting

Cheong Sam related fashion during the 70s and 21st century.

The 1970s is a decade of social strikes, crisis, technological progress and the acceptance of whats considered as radical ideas during the 60s such as feminism and environmentalism.

The 21st century began on January 1, 2001 and will end on December 31, 2100.
The age of superpowers, the internet and space exploration. Living in relative peace and comfort, in this digital age, stress and anti-sociality are the major concerns of an average person living at this time. 

The full article can be found here -> _1970 and 21st century contrast shootout_


----------



## NayLoMo6C (Mar 28, 2011)

imo, the two pics with the girl and her umbrella stand out the most. Good composition


----------



## raphaelaaron (Mar 28, 2011)

i agree with ^


----------



## JohnKokWithAdSLR (Mar 29, 2011)

NayLoMo6C said:


> imo, the two pics with the girl and her umbrella stand out the most. Good composition


 


raphaelaaron said:


> i agree with ^


 
hahaha I concur, thank you !


----------



## Davor (Mar 29, 2011)

Your doing much better than before, just like the rest said i love the two with the umbrella's . I think #3 is a tad overexposed going towards the upper right corner 

And for future posts, if you put up one or two pictures you will get more specific C&C than posting many at a time


----------



## Smitty91 (Mar 29, 2011)

Personally, I love images 1, 3, 4 and 6 with 4 my fave. Reason I don't care for other two as much is the model. Not that she is unattractive, but she doesn't "fit" the style of dress. The Cheongsam dress is a Chinese dress and to me the models should be Chinese or at least Asian. The model in 2 and 5 may be Asian descent but doesn't "look" Asian. Hope that makes sense. The models used in the other images tie the entire image together for me. The choice of models aside, all well done IMO.


----------



## Forkie (Mar 29, 2011)

Pic #3 is superb - I love it.  The rest are great too, but are fairly standard in terms of composition.


----------



## vtf (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm curious why the high shutter speeds with posed models outdoors? In addition the iso also seems high for outdoor use.

Nevermind -went to link, I see for the type of images you want. Its more about vintage art form.


----------



## JohnKokWithAdSLR (Mar 29, 2011)

Smitty91 said:


> Personally, I love images 1, 3, 4 and 6 with 4 my fave. Reason I don't care for other two as much is the model. Not that she is unattractive, but she doesn't "fit" the style of dress. The Cheongsam dress is a Chinese dress and to me the models should be Chinese or at least Asian. The model in 2 and 5 may be Asian descent but doesn't "look" Asian. Hope that makes sense. The models used in the other images tie the entire image together for me. The choice of models aside, all well done IMO.



haha it does kinda makes sense 

but we asians kinda like having white girls wearing cheongsam ... they look hot too XD

thank you thank you haha

Calista is half chinese half brit actually =P



Davor said:


> Your doing much better than before, just like the rest said i love the two with the umbrella's . I think #3 is a tad overexposed going towards the upper right corner
> 
> And for future posts, if you put up one or two pictures you will get more specific C&C than posting many at a time



haha thank you, hmm ... problem is that we have 4 models =P must be fair mar haha



Forkie said:


> Pic #3 is superb - I love it.  The rest are great too, but are fairly standard in terms of composition.



thank =) shall work on compo



vtf said:


> I'm curious why the high shutter speeds with posed models outdoors? In addition the iso also seems high for outdoor use.
> 
> Nevermind -went to link, I see for the type of images you want. Its more about vintage art form.



it was going to rain that time =(

haha did you read about our concept ? what do you think about the 4 characters that we made up for this shoot ?


----------

